# Is there a reason I'm tired all the time?



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

I constantly feel fatigued ALL the time. Also, I feel this tight pressure in my face. Is there a reason for this? Is it normal?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

supernova009 said:


> I constantly feel fatigued ALL the time. Also, I feel this tight pressure in my face. Is there a reason for this? Is it normal?


Too much time on the computer with your face pressed against the screen? Sorry, not enough information to guess beyond this ... what else is going on?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Fatigue is a common complaint...I have experienced a lot of it since I got Dp/Dr.

My first recommendation would be to take a B-complex, Magnesium + Calcium, and Fish Oil.

Second I would consider looking at your adrenal status and seeing if you have some level of burn out. B5 plays a huge role in adrenal function.

Adaptogenic herbs like Rhodiola are great for increasing energy naturally and in a way that balances out our system so that we are better adapted to handling any kind of stress.

Sleep is another area to pay close attention to. I had a lot of insomnia and had to take small amount of klonopin at one point. I completely dropped the benzos though( they are only for short term use 2-4 weeks) and am now on melatonin, and a valerian complex. Even though I get to sleep a little better, my sleep quality still wanes from what it used to. I spend a lot of time in REM. I wake up tired often, like I spent the whole night dreaming. At this point I just accept it as my brain still being off and hope that over time my sleep patterns will become better.

Consider supporting your immune system with Vit C or Zinc

Exercise is helpful. Overall it will give you more energy.


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

I am currently on 200mg of Zoloft. Are the supplements you mentioned safe to take with the medication?


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

....BTW I spend A LOT of time in REM sleep. I thought it was supposed to be restorative, though. My psych told me SSRI's make you dream a lot and that it wasn't a big deal. I don't know what to think now


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I believe that the rhodiola is a big no no with SSRIs. Also stay away from any serotonin precursors like 5HTP or L-tryptophan, the concern is serotonin symdrome.

The minerals, B complex, fish oil, Vit C, zinc are pretty safe to take.

NO melatonin as this is a derivative of serotonin.

Not sure about the Valerian, that impacts more of the GABA pathways.

Consult with your doctor or find a good drug to herb to vitamin interaction checker online.

MY dream are really random and strange...that is the only reason why I pay attention to them so much. Please don't worry about that part...I just wish my dreams were more pleasant and made more sense.


----------



## supernova009 (May 23, 2011)

Hmm, well my psych just bumped me up from 150 to 200 mg. I'm waiting to see if I feel any relief from that. If not, I'm not sure what the next step should be. First year on the meds were great, but these last two have just been absolute hell. I went to an ENT, had a sleep study done, sinus x-rays. Nothing. It wasn't until recently that I thought this recurrence in DP could be from a growing immunity/ tolerance to the meds. I hope this ends soon, I want my life back. Thanks for your input, Lisa.


----------

